# no sound from internal speakers but headphones ok



## TheStoneCrusher (Apr 9, 2009)

Dell Inspiron 1525 XP Pro
SigmaTel sound card.
The speakers were working on the laptop. The following day only the headphones was working. I checked the drivers; I checked the various volume controls; I ran three anti-virus programs, still the problem remains.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

If you go into device manager, what shows at Sound/Audio controllers? If there is a yellow ! or ? there, right click on it, select properties, remove. Immediately reboot the computer and let windows find and reinstall the drivers for it.
Let us know how it goes.
Vicks


----------



## TheStoneCrusher (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I tried that already. I have reached the conclusion that the 'switch' in the jack is stuck, therefore, it will not stop 'shorting out' the speakers. Has anyone taken apart a Dell Inspiron 1525?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

If you're using an internal sound card, then you would have to re-soder the sound port onto the motherboard. I would suggest purchasing a cheap sound card and installing it into a PCI or PCI-e port.


----------



## TheStoneCrusher (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you for this suggestion. When you refer to the 'sound port' is that the input jack - on the Dell Inspiron 1525 there are two headset jacks & one mic jack. I didn't mention in the original post that both of the headset jacks work with a headset.

When you suggest purchasing a cheap sound card and installing it into a PCI or PCI-e port, is this a direct plugin?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is an example of a cheap sound card that would go in a PCI slot on your computer.

There are many more like this, but I just wanted to give you an example of what I was talking about.

If you're positive that the on-board audio is broken at the hardware level, getting a sound card like this one is your best bet.

And I'm not sure what you mean by "direct plugin", but it goes into your PCI slot on your motherboard. This would require you taking off the side-panel of your computer and installing it onto your motherboard. It's actually quite simple if you haven't done anything like it before.

========
========

Now having said all that, if a headset works OK, then it would seem things at the hardware level are OK.

If it's just your speakers that aren't working, try hooking up different speakers and see if they work.


----------



## TheStoneCrusher (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you for your reply.

Oh stupid me! I mentioned what kind of PC I have but did not mention that it was a laptop! Now everything you said makes sense to me. Is it possible to get a plugin board for the laptop that will 'replace' the internal one.


----------

